# store for saltwater??



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Just thinking about Christmas already and my sister and brother in law have a sw tank and I never go that way in the store even to just look. So basically I was thinking they have a sad setup so maybe a good beginners book and a giftcard to get them started again. Properly. Money is tight for them and less so for me, I think it's a good idea for both as a combo gift so any suggestions would be good and greatly appreciated.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

JL aquatics is an awesome saltwater store. Im sure they do some kind of store credit or gift card. They also have some books but I'm not %100 sure but you can phone and ask. There on lougheed by the costco in burnaby

ps everything there is also very low priced so its good when your on a budget


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for J&L. Amazing store for SW stuff. I love walking through that store, and I don't even have a SW tank.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

target said:


> +1 for J&L. Amazing store for SW stuff. I love walking through that store, and I don't even have a SW tank.


ME TOO hahah


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

downside to j&L is you need to only pay with cash if you do not wish to over spend  If i bring my debit card i end up paying 2-3X more for a lot more stuff i didn't go to get


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok well sounds like I will be making a trip to j&l thanks for the quick replies also is there other book store for fish other than chapters?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L is always woth a trip, but here a link tho their website if you'd like to check it out: Aquarium supplies, Fish food, Saltwater aquarium fish and aquarium filters from JLAquatics.com


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

just an update for others who may be intrested also, i was at rogers today and wandered into saltwater side and i kind of want one now, wow they were stocked with cool looking corals


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

For the corals at rogers. I went there today and they have a lot of nice LPS there and a bunch of SPS frags as well. Torches/frogspawns/galaxy coral caught my eye and I'm picking some up tomorrow.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Ok well sounds like I will be making a trip to j&l thanks for the quick replies also is there other book store for fish other than chapters?


Skip the books, sign them up on bca
Books are confusing :S


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah spit fire I don't how I missed your post but that is a good idea to tell them about bca. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I had read some books before the initial setup. I was too cheap to buy so i just borrowed a stack of them from Coq. Library for a month or so. They give u some general ideas on what SW tank is all about if you are totally new to the "Bright Side". I learned most of the fish names from these books. My wife was pretty shocked when she saw me spening hours reading! She recalled the last time I read a book was at least 10 years ago, when I was studying at BCIT. Not like i dont want to read but for some reason, everytime i read i would fall asleep... i mean within 10 mins! Lol
The internet on the other hand provides tons of info. You will find info on new techology and theory, something those 10, 20 yrs books are lacking. There are so much info.... actually way too much! I have gone through tons of journals from forums like ours and Canreef. So many advice and opinon from different people. You just need to figure out which method / setup works best for you. I started mine with a low budget (still is! lol) so i dont have a fancy setup with all the high tech gadgets. From my short experience, you dont need a $800 skimmer, but many $200 ones just dont work! Anyway, that's how I got started. A bit of reading, lot of internet browsing, and of course tons of window shopping at LFS like J&L and King Ed's. Oh n don't forget to check out our fellow members' setups while you are there picking up a $10 frag.


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

What is Rogers?

King ed Pets has nice coral/fish right now, I was there this weekend...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Rogers aquatics on 120th in delta


----------

